# NAD ‘82-‘83 Super Champ



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Kijiji score, guess it was posted a while back and an hour away, but it was still there and brought to me today, by the brother in law of the deceased owner. Is selling a collection for his sister. No footswitch, but otherwise original tubes - how about a pair of RCA 6V6s, Fender branded but RCA looking 7025 and 12AT7, and maybe that goofy little flat bottom 6C10 too - and never a screw been turned, I would bet big money. 

For low volume living room playing, the speaker isn’t even boxy, and got it dialed in really well with a Strat in no time. There is maniacal levels of gain on hand, but dialed to min it’s pretty damned tasty, to me. I’ll run it wide open in the basement on the weekend, but halfway up is rockin the house pretty good, should work for open mic’s and such. Have it dialed with just a bit of hair on the clean, but it’ll do crystal clear too, just not sure how loud.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Those are so cool! Good find.

That little 6C10 tube is both expensive and hard to find btw.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Welcome to the club! There are dedicated user group threads for this little gem of an amp on TPDRI.

enjoy!


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Lincoln said:


> Those are so cool! Good find.
> 
> That little 6C10 tube is both expensive and hard to find btw.


$70 to $100

I have a customer with the 180 watts Super Twin, this amp use a 6C10 . Tube is alway good and amp is driving hard


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

If you think your SC sounds good now, install a decent speaker and you'll see what these are REALLY capable of. Nice score btw.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice score!

I regret not getting a little Rivera era Fender when they were still fairly cheap.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

one of fender's best production amps back in the day imo.
I owned an 82' and gigged with it for 12 years, did a speaker change, never an issue with the 6C10 tube even though I had a backup on the shelf. Sold mine in 94' 
Nice score!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> If you think your SC sounds good now, install a decent speaker and you'll see what these are REALLY capable of. Nice score btw.


I haven't looked around yet, any recommendations?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've seen guys run those through a Marshall 4x12 as well.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

keto said:


> I haven't looked around yet, any recommendations?


I have a Weber California available that I pulled from my Super Champ when I re housed it in a 1x12 cab. It sounded pretty good. Just a suggestion.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

keto said:


> I haven't looked around yet, any recommendations?


i recently upgraded to a WGS 610C (ironically) based on discussion on the TDPRI forum.










The Jury is still out on sonic improvement as I have been too busy learning the bass.

the differences in the speakers is substantial; size of magnet, weight, construction.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

keto said:


> I haven't looked around yet, any recommendations?



Yeah, I was going to recommend something along the lines of the WGS G10C (as above). Eminence 1058 or one of their "American voiced" 10s (e.g. Copperhead, Ragin' Cajun, etc) should work equally well.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

StevieMac said:


> Yeah, I was going to recommend something along the lines of the WGS G10C (as above). Eminence 1058 or one of their "American voiced" 10s (e.g. Copperhead, Ragin' Cajun, etc) should work equally well.


Here’s some screenshots from member of TDPRI who tried various speakers, along with his picture of his ubercool SC conversion head and cabinet...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

You know, I just ran the Soapbar SE thru it fo an hour, and, so far at least, I hear no need for a speaker change. I’m running the pre at about 3.75, which acceptably crazy with the boost out, a little not-quite-clean-but-I-like-it run clean, and a Pork Loin real low gain always on. Screeeeeeaaammms on the bridge pup, not noisy at least as loud as I’ve had it so far. Crisp but tameable highs.

The reverb sounds at least as good as the Tre-Verb, tho the tone knob on that pedal is worth it. 

Happy.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Lincoln said:


> Those are so cool! Good find.
> 
> That little 6C10 tube is both expensive and hard to find btw.


Yeah when Paul designed that amp, those tubes were still surplus from the TV days...the 12-pin compactrons. Up until 15 years ago, I could buy them for a buck a piece from the OVRC tube club...not no more. With the SC design, trying to save the real estate of another tube, caused an unintended consequence...every decision in life has a consequence. If it was me, when that tube flies south, I'd retro fit that for 2, 7 type tubes...I did it with my V2, until I got some 6K11s.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Latole said:


> I have a customer with the 180 watts Super Twin, this amp use a 6C10 . Tube is alway good and amp is driving hard


I had a '76/'77 SuperTwin and don't recall and 6C10 tube in it, nor can I find any specification for it on Fender's schematic. Do you recall what position this tube was in that amp? Was it a Super Twin Reverb by chance?


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice score btw *keto *and sorry for the previous post derail.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

gtone said:


> I had a '76/'77 SuperTwin and don't recall and 6C10 tube in it, nor can I find any specification for it on Fender's schematic. Do you recall what position this tube was in that amp? Was it a Super Twin Reverb by chance?












Reverb recovery amp and PI/OP driver stages.
The 6AC10 will sub for the 6C10...may have an easier time sourcing the AC and at a lower price.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 350546
> 
> 
> Reverb recovery amp and PI/OP driver stages.


Thank you for that.


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Sweet Super Champ! Here is mine, I just put a 30w Uk Celestion Greenback in it. I had a JBL k110 and it was way too harsh. The original speaker was ok.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Noticed today, there’s a very very low buzz, that I’m pretty sure isn’t single coil 60 cycle hum, just below the notes. Don’t have replacement tubes on hand. Will maybe pull chassis tomorrow take a peek at the caps n wiring.


----------

